

Web developers: The Internet is trying to kill you - shig
http://www.anchor.com.au/blog/2011/11/the-internet-is-trying-to-kill-you/

======
code_duck
Indeed, networks are a hostile environment. I think most people who would be
on HN understand the basics of programming for the public.

~~~
kezzah
you'd think, right? :)

But you would be amazed by the amount of crazy stuff that we see here at
Anchor from Web Developers who we think know better.

Obviously, it's not the same for every web developer, but reminders of just
how volatile the Internet is in generally can never hurt.

~~~
code_duck
I am guilty of considering HN members as being more educated than average, I
admit.

------
mrrasputin
come on, if you're making a web app and you don't know about stopping
injection, you should be an intern, not a developer.

